# Kato RDC Interior Lighting



## wongkw (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,

I just got in the mail 2 RDCs I won on eBay and would like to install the Digitrax DN143K2 decoders in them (DCC is too addicting). I noticed the decoders come with an interior light board which would take the place of the separately sold Kato light board for DC purposes. When I looked at the instructions for the Kato light board I saw it comes with a "light tube" (clear plastic that goes along ceiling) and foil which I assume is for distributing the light more evenly through the length of the car. Would it make a huge difference if I installed the Digitrax decoder interior light board without the light tube or foil that the Kato DC light board has as obviously I don't plan on getting the Kato light board?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The digitrax light board should do the job all on there own.


----------

